
Watch what happens when a drone smashes into an airplane wing - onetimemanytime
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/watch-what-happens-when-drone-smashes-airplane-wing-ncna920346
======
wahern

      "simulated a collision by launching a small quadcopter out of a cannon at 238 mph (383 km/h)"
    

Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's faster than the maximum structural speed
of the M20, 195 KCAS (knots indicated airspeed). [https://www.aopa.org/go-
fly/aircraft-and-ownership/aircraft-...](https://www.aopa.org/go-fly/aircraft-
and-ownership/aircraft-fact-sheets/mooney-m20)

Just more drone FUD. Anyone flying a drone intentionally or recklessly in the
path of any passenger aircraft should be punished, and in many (most?) cases
can already be punished. If you're flying a drone high enough that the impact
is comparable to that at sea level, you're probably per se flying recklessly
unless you're following standard procedure and rules for normal aircraft,
including professional certification.

